# SMS - Sino Rare Precious Metals



## System (30 January 2015)

Sino Rare Precious Metals Limited (SMS) engages in the production, processing, marketing, and sale of molybdenum and molybdenum products. It owns and operates a molybdenum processing plant in Shaanxi Province in the People's Republic of China.

It is anticipated that SMS will list on the ASX during February 2015.

http://sinoraremetals.com.au


----------

